# Hilfe für anfänger



## Sebbl (22. Aug 2004)

Hi leut!
Ich hab von programmierung null ahnung!  
Will aber ein kleinen chat auf meiner hp!
Gibts da irgendwelche vorlagen?


Wer kann mir helfen!


----------



## guenni81 (22. Aug 2004)

http://www.freestylechat.com/


----------



## Sebbl (22. Aug 2004)

Danke für die schnelle antwort!

Werd gleich mal nachschauen!


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2004)

Viel zu Professionell


----------



## Sebbl (22. Aug 2004)

Ich brauch ein mini chat für meine mini hp!


----------



## Surma (22. Aug 2004)

www.spinchat.de


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2004)

Danke....


Werd ich mal ausbrobieren!


----------



## Heiko (24. Aug 2004)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke....
> 
> Werd ich mal ausbrobieren!



Mit Spinchat gibts eigentlich keine Probleme, hab auch einen verwendet und gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.


----------

